# audio clip on vaping - ewn



## incredible_hullk (22/10/16)

hi all

@KieranD sharing some thoughts on vaping in sa

http://m.ewn.co.za/2016/10/21/The-art-of-vaping-and-why-its-a-growing-culture-in-SA

the revolution gains traction #stinkiesmustfall

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac (22/10/16)

She's talking to Duncan from Cape Town and not Kieran as far as I can tell.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (22/10/16)

thks for the clarity @zadiac ..the verbage on the site said kieran daly hence i posted as such


----------



## Soutie (22/10/16)

This is great to see, We need more information out there to remove the stigma from vaping. The more information we can get out to the general public the better

Brillinat stuff Duncan and huge up for mentioning the Cape Town Vape meet

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (22/10/16)

Great going @capetocuba from Vape Cartel
Loved it - nice interview
Just finished listening - you very good at it and natural.

And thanks for mentioning the ECIGSSA Cape Town Vape Meet on 5 Nov!
You champ

Looking forward to seeing you in CT

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (22/10/16)

Duncan ( @capetocuba ) you legend. Thanks for all your work. And amazing advice along every customer's journey. And for building me my first Claptons in a Griffin and teaching me what high wattage really is for. And of course, creating Special Reserve. All my love and reapect to you, Ross and Kyle. What a team. Its my birthday party in the 5th so see you all at the meet


----------

